# Bringing Financed Car into Mexico



## billkath (Jul 18, 2010)

We have moved here, still on FMT. I am flying to states and driving financed our car across border. We are applying for our FM3's once I get back. What do I need to get a financed car across the border. Can I? Can I get the 180 temporary then convert it to the 10 year once I get the FM3?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The FMM is good for 180 days and is not renewable. Your 'importada temporal' for your car is good as long as you hold legal immigration status in Mexico. Therefore, you will have to apply for an FM3 'no inmigrante' visa once you are in Mexico. That will require proofs of income, address, etc. You must start the process online at the INM website.
As for your car with a lien: You should get the written permission of the lienholder to take the car out of the USA. They may not permit you to do it. It is almost certain that they will require you to maintain insurance in both countries, payable to them. That can get pretty expensive. If you plan to stay in Mexico, as it seems you are, you might find it beneficial to sell the present car and buy a replacement in Mexico. It will simplify your life in the long run; a lot!
I don't know what you mean by, "the 10 year", but perhaps you mean the 'importada' for RVs which may be left in Mexico for that long. That doesn't apply to cars.


----------



## billkath (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info RVGringo. This is the concensus of what I am hearing. I had one friend tell me I cold not bring it over without the title. I panicked, I leave in 8 days! I will be getting a working FM3 as I am opening a shop, my husband will get an FM3 regular, he has retirement income. I have all of th epaperwork for the FM3, we just have not gone down to the office to finalize. I'm glad now I didn't as I would have had to change it. 
Do you happen to know the hours of the hacienda (?) where I get the sticker for the car at the Nogales border crossing?
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is Bancercito where you get the permit for the car. I don't know that crossing, but daytime will be good. You will need the title or at least a registration in your name and showing the VIN. You will post the bond with a major credit card. Cash is possible, but not recommended.
If you already have the online application completed, you must appear at INM, in the state where you will live, within 30 days of getting the online number. Otherwise, it vanishes and you'll have to start over again.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

I recommend using a credit card with a low upper limit in the 4K range. This will reduce ones liability just in case something happens with your card.

This is the same card that I use while enroute if needed at hotels.

Nog. Mx . has been going down hill these days, the number of drug related crimes is going up. If you have time, try to get all of your paper work completed at the consulate office in the USA. 

I have been crossing the border using the truck route before 9:30 am with a full tank of fuel, to avoid problems assuming that the problem makers are still asleep, you never know. The full tank should get you past Imuris, Sonora. This town is getting large fast and with it crime. I made the mistake of getting fuel at the new station near the Oxxo and was treated very poorly by the widow washer who could have been a runner with new cloths and a cell phone and excellent english. All the while the station folks never came out to fill my car until I got, locking my car and went into the station where they were all standing around the counter watching me.

An other town to avoid include Santa Anna, where the guy from the states was killed at the car wash near the gas station, I normally top off in MgDeKino.

Nog (no) , Imuris (no) , MgDeKino (yes), Santa Anna (no), after that the stations are on the main toll road and where the town is by passed.


----------

